# Froschbabys vertrocknen HILFE!!



## Laura=) (6. Juli 2010)

Hallo Leute,
ich brauche dringend eure hilfe.
Ich habe einen kleinen Teich in denen Kaulquappen waren/sind viele sind schon kleine __ Frösche. Jetzt kommt das Problem

Sry verklickt,
also die Froschbabys (es waren mal über 10 Stück) hüpfen vom Teich weg und vertrocknen dann grausam.. Zurzeit ist es viel zu warm. Die überlebenschance in den nächst möglichen Teich zu hüpfen beträgt bei der hitze 10%.  Habe schon 4 vertrocknete nicht weit vom Teich entfernt gefunden. Zurzeit sind 4 lebende im Teich.
Jetzt zu meiner Frage:
Soll ich sie ihrem Schicksal überlassen oder kann ich sie retten?
Ich habe noch ein 60 Liter AQ rumstehen das ich schnell zu einem kleinen Biotop bauen kann, mit __ Wasserschüssel, Pflanzen aus dem Garten und und und. Wenn sie groß sind lass ich sie wieder in den Teich.

Was soll ich tun?

LG
Laura


----------



## SG3 (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschbabys vertrocknen HILFE!!*

Spontan könnte ich mir vorstellen, das es den Kleinen zu warm in Deinem Teich(?) ist oder zu wenig Sauerstoff dort drin ist. Ein Versuch wäre, etwas Wasser zu wechseln. Ob es hilft ist dann aber auch noch die Frage. Kann aber genauso gut sein, das die Kleinen einfach in dem Alter sind, wo sie sozusagen das Nest verlassen. Dann kannst Du nichts weiter tun.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschbabys vertrocknen HILFE!!*

Hi Laura
sind deine Babys __ Kröten?
die verlassen den Teich, und sie krabbeln langsam und wenn sie das in der brütenden Sonne machen vertrocknen sie, 
ob du sie im Aquarium halten kannst, hm, eigentlich darf man das nicht - auf jeden Fall must du dann im Aquarium ein Stückchen Holz/Rinde schwimmen lassen, damit sie, wenn sie Lungen und Beinchen haben, nicht ertrinken und dann kannst sie Abends laufen lassen
Grasfrösche verlassen auch den Teich, wenn sie Beinchen bekommen, die können aber ganz flott hüpfen
__ Grünfrösche bleiben in der Regel im Wasser
ich drücke dir und deinen verbliebenen 4 Babys die Daumen


----------



## Laura=) (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschbabys vertrocknen HILFE!!*

Das könnte sein. :?
Habe erst heute neues Wasser reingemacht.
Naja ist echt schade um die Kleinen. 

LG
Laura

@ Buffo Buffo:
Das sind Teichfroschbabys. Die haben schon alle Beine und sind schwarz. Grasfroschbabys hatte ich auch, aber um die mach ich mir weniger Sorgen, die sind ja schon um einiges größer und wirklich gute Springer.
Dass das nicht erlaubt ist, ist mir bekannt. Aber wenn ich sie nur solange darein tu bis sie groß genug sind oder es kühler wird, ka.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschbabys vertrocknen HILFE!!*

Hi Laura
sehen deine Babys so aus?


----------



## axel (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschbabys vertrocknen HILFE!!*

Hallo Andrea

Meine 5 Babys sahen so aus 
Ich hatte die in einen Behälter gesteckt weil alle anderen schon gefressen wurden .
Heut sahen sie so aus wie auf dem Cent Stück aus und ich hab sie wieder in die Freiheit entlassen . Sie können ja jetzt schon ganz schön hüpfen .
Hab gelesen das sie jetzt von pflanzlicher auf tierische Nahrung wechseln. 
Deswegen hab ich sie lieber raus gesetzt .

lg
axel


----------



## Laura=) (6. Juli 2010)

*AW: Froschbabys vertrocknen HILFE!!*

Ja genau, dann sinds doch __ Kröten. ^^ Die Nachbarn meinten es seien Teichfrösche. :?
Naja, ich warte mal ab was passiert. Sind ja noch viele Kaulquappen da. Aber dankeschön. 

LG
Laura


----------

